# Gibraltar tanker fire - pollution threatening local beaches



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In case you missed it on the news:

CampoPulse: Algeciras coastline severly impacted by Gibraltar fuel tank fires


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Not the best way to satrt the summer season, is it?


----------

